# Arc Layout Jig



## MGildersleeve (Jan 15, 2018)

Here's a little jig to help mark arc layouts for making routing templates. Friction is an issue with keeping the bow equal on both sides, but it's easy enough to correct. This is like others we've all seen, but this one has a registration fence to help keep things square and hopefully easier to operate.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Pretty slick Michael. Thanks.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I like that good idea thanks for posting.
Herb


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I was just shown this one a couple days ago. Even I can do this


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

This is more my speed.


----------



## MGildersleeve (Jan 15, 2018)

I very much like both of the other examples that were posted. Thank you. So many ways to skin a cat.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

But this is still my all time favorite, the traditional way.

And, if you want to make your own, this tells how.
http://fretwaterlines.blogspot.com/2012/11/lofty-ideas.html


----------

